# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Cliniques Universitaires de Mont-Godinne

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Cliniques Universitaires de Mont-Godinne
Avenue Docteur G. Therasse 1
Yvoir

Bezoek de website van Cliniques Universitaires de Mont-Godinne


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Cliniques Universitaires de Mont-Godinne.*

----------

